# Auto recording Wishlists



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

Noticed on the Roamio box that when you set up a new wishlist, it sets it to autorecord. Don't like that. In wishlists in the past, one had to explicitly tell it to autorecord. 

Of my 100 or so wishlists, only about 20 of them are auto record. I have to then go and turn them off for all the others after they're set up.

Anyone know a way to return the default behaviour for that to NOT autorecord with a new wishlist?


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

It doesn't look like there's an option to do that. My To Do list is cluttered with 'cancelled' movies due to this.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

That's a bummer. Not a surprise though, as I couldn't find a way to turn it off.

Was just throwing it out there in case someone knew of something I didn't.


----------



## Direwolf14 (May 25, 2008)

You can create the Wishlist from kmttg with auto-record set to off.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That is just 1 of at least 3 annoyances of the HDUI Wishlists (wish we could have SDUI wishlists back). See:
HDUI Wishlist screens issues


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there a way to view/edit wishlists in kmttg? I couldn't find a way to do it. I can see the ones that are set to autorecord in the season pass list, but not edit them or view non-AR wishlists.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bbrown9 said:


> Is there a way to view/edit wishlists in kmttg? I couldn't find a way to do it. I can see the ones that are set to autorecord in the season pass list, but not edit them or view non-AR wishlists.


No, there is no mechanism to do that via RPC.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

moyekj said:


> That is just 1 of at least 3 annoyances of the HDUI Wishlists (wish we could have SDUI wishlists back). See:
> HDUI Wishlist screens issues


That is *NOT* an HDUI issue. On my Premiere, season passes created in the HDUI did not auto record.

This is solely a decision by someone to say "We're gonna auto record by default" in this software version. It has nothing to do with HDUI.

Put the blame where it properly belongs, and don't just use that as an excuse to bash the HDUI.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> That is *NOT* an HDUI issue. On my Premiere, season passes created in the HDUI did not auto record.
> 
> This is solely a decision by someone to say "We're gonna auto record by default" in this software version. It has nothing to do with HDUI.
> 
> Put the blame where it properly belongs, and don't just use that as an excuse to bash the HDUI.


?? The "HDUI Wishlists" was a reference to the newly designed wishlists screens that were ported to the HDUI to distinguish them from the traditional SDUI Wishlists screen. Don't see how you got to HDUI bashing from that. I agree this was an intentional decision by TiVo but that doesn't mean I have to like it, and it is a departure from the traditional behavior.

Now this is a general HDUI bash - There is a general missing feature in all HDUI lists on the detailed program info screen where channel up/down no longer jumps to previous/next show details as well which was a nice feature of the traditional SDUI lists that was not ported over to the HDUI lists.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

moyekj said:


> ...Now this is a general HDUI bash - There is a general missing feature in all HDUI lists on the detailed program info screen where channel up/down no longer jumps to previous/next show details as well which was a nice feature of the traditional SDUI lists that was not ported over to the HDUI lists.


It's definitely a missed shortcut. Considering it was dropped in the Premiere line and isn't present on the Roamio the chances of it coming back seem less and less likely.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

As a Tivo noob, I have to ask, what happens if you set your wishlist not to auto record?

Do you get a message or something saying "hey i found this in the guide, do u want to record?"


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

AdamNJ said:


> As a Tivo noob, I have to ask, what happens if you set your wishlist not to auto record?
> 
> Do you get a message or something saying "hey i found this in the guide, do u want to record?"


 The idea is to set what I call a "search bookmark" so then you can go to wishlist and have it show upcoming recordings that match your search criteria for the wishlist so you can go through the list and easily pick out ones you may want to record. If you have several wishlists you can view upcoming recordings of all of them at once if you wish to pick out ones you may want to record. So for example I can set a generic wishlist with title="NBA Basketball" and then see all upcoming games and pick out individual ones I may want to record.

Problem is due to bugs I linked to above TiVo has crippled this use model compared to how it used to be.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

As a veteran WL user, and someone who has 50+ WL, here is where I ended up:

I changed most of my Wishlists to ARWL. One, it's simply too painful to peruse Upcoming Episodes now, and especially with 50+ WL, so I allowed them to be ARWL. Having six tuners makes it easier; with two, or even four tuners, one has to be highly attuned (hehe see what I did) to what's recording when. With six, not so much.

Before I probably had 20 ARWL and 30 WL. Now it's more like 40 ARWL and less than 10 WL.

I took a few of my new ARWL and added some more qualifiers (Booleans, so to speak). This made them a little more spot-on when they do record.

I also took all the ARWL and set up a special section for them in the SP Manager. They mostly reside at the bottom, below all the actual series SPs, so they don't interfere with them. The only thing lower in the SP Manager is what I call "WL in leiu of SP".

For the few WL still left as WL, I find it easier to view upcoming by opening them as individual WL, and View Upcoming (as versus the "View All Upcoming" choice). I only have about 6-8 WL that are not ARWL, so I can go thru them one by one, not as a group.

However, the bug where it kicks you back to the top of the list when you look at one is PAINFUL.



AdamNJ said:


> As a Tivo noob, I have to ask, what happens if you set your wishlist not to auto record?
> 
> Do you get a message or something saying "hey i found this in the guide, do u want to record?"


You have to do it manually, there is no message sent. Click on a WL, click on View Upcoming.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

astrohip said:


> However, the bug where it kicks you back to the top of the list when you look at one is PAINFUL.


 Yes it's totally ridiculous. I get the feeling that the designers of the new Wishlists screens had absolutely no concept of using WLs as "search bookmarks" and were entirely focused on ARWLs only. This particular bug could not possibly be intentionally written to behave that way and so hopefully there is a chance it will get fixed.


----------



## plamumba (Mar 19, 2005)

I think Tivo is lucky that there is no competent competition (is that somehow redundant?) out there. This is just another example of their seeming efforts to ensure as much annoyance with their products as possible, in between sending emails asking you to tell them how much you love your tivo.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

plamumba said:


> I think Tivo is lucky that there is no competent competition (is that somehow redundant?) out there. This is just another example of their seeming efforts to ensure as much annoyance with their products as possible, in between sending emails asking you to tell them how much you love your tivo.


Please feel free to get a cable DVR. What I've learned by reading this forum is the people are generally very difficult to please and things some people like/want are different from what other people like/want. Yes, it's annoying when there are little quirks that you have to deal with, but I like to think back to the VCR dark ages and realize while some things with the software can be a PIA, it is nowhere close to where we used to be. I'd rather TiVo spend more time innovating on the big picture things than tweaking things that in big picture don't add much value to most people.


----------



## shannon01 (Apr 7, 2014)

You can change the auto record, first go to your wishlist then select the program then modify recording options or select Don't auto record


----------

